# Can I see your shaved poodles?



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

You’ve seen several pictures of Bobby but here is one that shows his whole self right after being groomed. It’s a little fuzzy but hope it helps.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> You’ve seen several pictures of Bobby but here is one that shows his whole self right after being groomed. It’s a little fuzzy but hope it helps.
> View attachment 470511


I feel like I'm looking into Peggy's future when I see photos of Bobby! Love that face and those adorable ears.

Have you ever shaved his topknot right down? 

I wonder if it always has to be scissored to prevent the "flat head" look I see when I google shaved poodles.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Here is Annie from this spring. 








She aint nothing but a hound, dog


Went for a hike today and picked a tick off of one of the dogs, then started eyeing Annie's lovely mop of hair as a potential tick haven, thought about her lying on my bed, and remembered how little time I have had for brushing lately... and this was the result. If anyone has ever wondered...




www.poodleforum.com





If I were to do it again, I would leave a bit more on the top of her head - probably use a 1" comb. Her head didn't look flat, but her nose sure looked long!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Here is Annie from this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about those adorable pics! Thank you! I'm feeling better about this decision now.

We've got an appointment booked in three weeks, but I'm going to attempt her ears myself today.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I will mention that if you have joint or any other health issues, I imagine it would be a bit hard to upkeep the ear look on a weekly basis, since you have to scissor around the leather to get it looking clean. Fluffy has those ears right now, and I have to shave and trim them back down every week or so to keep it looking good, whereas with the full ears I could put off the clip for weeks. But it is less time consuming overall than brushing them out every few days or so. He's a bit scruffy at the moment, but here's a couple of recent pictures:

















I personally really like the shaved look overall, as it really emphasizes just how much of a retriever they really are under all that hair, so if you think it would help you, go for it! I bet she'll look really cute!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh ... And as a reminder a shave down isn't permanent, here is her today. I haven't done anything to her head since March, but have cut her back multiple times. She desperately needs a bath and clip and a brushing again!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I will mention that if you have joint or any other health issues, I imagine it would be a bit hard to upkeep the ear look on a weekly basis, since you have to scissor around the leather to get it looking clean. Fluffy has those ears right now, and I have to shave and trim them back down every week or so to keep it looking good, whereas with the full ears I could put off the clip for weeks. But it is less time consuming overall than brushing them out every few days or so. He's a bit scruffy at the moment, but here's a couple of recent pictures:
> View attachment 470512
> 
> 
> ...


I just gasped with joy when I saw that first photo! Aw! Fluffy's ears look painfully cute. I'm still smiling. 

And you're right—Peggy's long ears have been fairly low maintenance. I think there's a sweet spot, as they only recently reached a length that's _much_ harder to manage. But it took a while to get there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Oh ... And as a reminder a shave down isn't permanent, here is her today. I haven't done anything to her head since March, but have cut her back multiple times. She desperately needs a bath and clip and a brushing again!
> View attachment 470515
> 
> View attachment 470516


She looks lovely in her yellow elastic! 

And thank you for the reminder. I butchered Peggy's coat at the start of covid, and it did bounce back very quickly (with a little help from our groomer).


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

This was Misha all short. It was a very handsome look though maybe it didn't fit his goofy personality as well. Lately I've opted for a shavedown but left his head and tail and mane. It is a cute look too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> This was Misha all short. It was a very handsome look though maybe it didn't fit his goofy personality as well. Lately I've opted for a shavedown but left his head and tail and mane. It is a cute look too!
> View attachment 470520
> 
> View attachment 470521


He is always sooo handsome. And you do all his grooming yourself?? Amazing. 

How'd you do his topknot in that first photo? Scissors or clippers?

Peggy's ears are looking cute short (still have some clean-up to do), but I think I'll leave her topknot to a pro.










I think she feels lighter. She's been prancing around like a show poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She's shaking her head a lot so I've been playing the "get your head rubbed by a towel!" game in case there are some stray itchy hairs hanging around.

(Shhhh. Don't tell her that's not a real game. She even brought her stuffed wolf over to play.)


----------



## Poodlesandbeagles (Oct 23, 2020)

Peggy looks adorable with her new short ears!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodlesandbeagles said:


> Peggy looks adorable with her new short ears!


Yay! Maybe she won't be mistaken for a Spaniel mix now.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

i do like the look of the shaved ears with the poms! I think if I had a poodle, I'd keep topknot, and shave the ears (if I had to) at all. I've gotta save SOME of the poof at least!


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

The shaved ears with the intact topknot are a great combination. Your pictures of Peggy always make me smile. She is so pretty and seems so lively!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

She looks great! In that first photo of Misha the topknot was probably trimmed with clippers then maybe scissored over the eyes. Yes I do all the grooming lol because I am poor. Thank you for compliments. I think her topknot looks good. You can always trim just above eyes if it seems like it's getting too long. I like the look of shaved ears. The ears are so expressive when short.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> View attachment 470533


Look at that tail go!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> She looks great! In that first photo of Misha the topknot was probably trimmed with clippers then maybe scissored over the eyes. Yes I do all the grooming lol because I am poor. Thank you for compliments. I think her topknot looks good. You can always trim just above eyes if it seems like it's getting too long. I like the look of shaved ears. The ears are so expressive when short.


Good point about the expressiveness of ears. I feel the same way about keeping the eyes for communication clear, too. With Peggy's current topknot, I can't tell if she's looking up at me from a sit.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I feel like I'm looking into Peggy's future when I see photos of Bobby! Love that face and those adorable ears.
> 
> Have you ever shaved his topknot right down?
> 
> I wonder if it always has to be scissored to prevent the "flat head" look I see when I google shaved poodles.


I have not shaved his topknot down. I gotta have what I affectionately call his “Bobby Head.” 😂 Love his short ears though. We did that for the first time last year and never went back. My oldest son tells me I need to take “that thing” off the top of his head. NEVER!!!!
I have seen some cute pictures online of poodles with super short top knots and they are cute. I’m guessing there’s a sweet spot to get it short but not flat.
I like Bobby’s TK and I like it short over his eyes. I love his eyes and his expressions. Peggy is such a darling. So pretty. I love her short ears! I think you will love how easy they are to care for.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Photo from a few years ago. Since then I've grown the ears back, but keep the body relatively short, and lost the bracelets (though I like super long bracelets). There are some poodles in the neighborhood with a 'summer cut,' shaved down entirely.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My little man Len


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

scooterscout99 said:


> Photo from a few years ago. Since then I've grown the ears back, but keep the body relatively short, and lost the bracelets (though I like super long bracelets). There are some poodles in the neighborhood with a 'summer cut,' shaved down entirely.
> View attachment 470553


Thank you! The bracelets really are gorgeous. Not sure I'll ever convince my husband, though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

twyla said:


> View attachment 470555
> 
> My little man Len


I love seeing his eyes. Always gets a smile from me.


----------



## Green Bean (Apr 23, 2020)

I love the shaved all over look! I've attached a few pictures from instagram, their handles are included so I don't think they'll mind me sharing


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Those are great! Thank you! They've confirmed for me that I like a little "something" on top of the head, to round it out. And I like the balance of a fluffier tail (at least on docked poodles). But otherwise, this is the exact sleek look I think I need for Peggy. 

Maybe my husband can photoshop something to use as a guide for our groomer.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nike, my silver












grand-dog often sports an extreme cut. His brother Wilson has never gone shorter than this.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, I should add that Wilson's photo was taken during the height of his allergy period. You can see all the pink staining on his elbows and underside. We now know that he is allergic to beef, duck, salmon, lamb, and yeast.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Great photos, @Charmed! Thanks! I bet most people don't guess that Nike is a poodle. He's got Irish wolfhound vibes in that pic. So cute. 

Off topic, but I have to ask: How did you identify Wilson's allergy triggers?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

At the height of his coat change Rory got a full shave down. 


















This is after his next groom - so probably 5ish weeks of topknot growth:


















I don’t mind a short topknot - and I think you get used to however your dog looks! - but def prefer at least a bit of length on the head. 
For contrast, this is Rory’s standard cut these days - bit of fluff but very manageable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Muggles said:


> At the height of his coat change Rory got a full shave down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just in love with your Rory! Beautiful at every length. I think I might show his "5-week growth" photo to our groomer for reference.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Great photos, @Charmed! Thanks! I bet most people don't guess that Nike is a poodle. He's got Irish wolfhound vibes in that pic. So cute.
> 
> Off topic, but I have to ask: How did you identify Wilson's allergy triggers?


The vet did bloodwork; I believe it was nutriscan, but am not sure. I got a print out with his levels of reactivity to various foods. It made a world of difference, even though he was not severely allergic to anything. Nike on the other hand had much higher allergic levels, but he was always just itchy, never had the red saliva staining. Nike also has more access to "foraging", ha-ha.


----------



## CSC (Dec 17, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I have not shaved his topknot down. I gotta have what I affectionately call his “Bobby Head.” 😂 Love his short ears though. We did that for the first time last year and never went back. My oldest son tells me I need to take “that thing” off the top of his head. NEVER!!!!
> I have seen some cute pictures online of poodles with super short top knots and they are cute. I’m guessing there’s a sweet spot to get it short but not flat.
> I like Bobby’s TK and I like it short over his eyes. I love his eyes and his expressions. Peggy is such a darling. So pretty. I love her short ears! I think you will love how easy they are to care for.


----------



## CSC (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Cuuuuute!! I wish Peggy's tail wasn't docked.


----------



## Boodle21# (May 10, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> With Peggy's groomer still out of commission, and covid back on the rise, I'm seriously considering shaving her down. But first I would love to see photos of an intentionally short-all-over poodle coat.
> 
> My google search just turns up images of rather sad looking, choppy-coated poodles.
> 
> ...


Shelby was groomed today. We like her groomer who happens to show poodles and hers is a gorgeous silver spoo. 


PeggyTheParti said:


> With Peggy's groomer still out of commission, and covid back on the rise, I'm seriously considering shaving her down. But first I would love to see photos of an intentionally short-all-over poodle coat.
> 
> My google search just turns up images of rather sad looking, choppy-coated poodles.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> With Peggy's groomer still out of commission, and covid back on the rise, I'm seriously considering shaving her down. But first I would love to see photos of an intentionally short-all-over poodle coat.
> 
> My google search just turns up images of rather sad looking, choppy-coated poodles.
> 
> ...


This is a before and after picture of Shelby this week. She still has puppy coat at 6-1/2 months. I like her little dreadlocks, but her groomer wasn't a fan! She suggested shaving her down at some point. This is the first time she has had clean feet too. Hoping to have a very simple short curly coat on her some day!


----------

